# [Q] Which rom best for media-only, in terms of battery life?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm handing down my Droid X to my two year old to use as a media device (movies and music). It doesn't need to use phone or text messages, but does need WiFi. Looking for something that has outstanding battery life but speed isn't a necessity.

Currently running MIUI 4 and it's fantastic, but I'm wondering if there is a better setup.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39104-aokpmedia-v15-dx-21513/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39284-liquimedia-beta1-dx/


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

m.ksy said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39104-aokpmedia-v15-dx-21513/
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39284-liquimedia-beta1-dx/


Thanks. Was thinking of trying those but was concerned about battery life. Do you have any experience?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Battery life still not good as on GB ROMs but better than full version of these two ICS ROMs :grin:


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

the ics roms will get good battery life, if cdma radio is in airplane mode.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

themib said:


> the ics roms will get good battery life, if cdma radio is in airplane mode.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I noticed when I froze all phone related apps in Titanium the battery drained like crazy. When i just use airplane mode battery is good.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

A GB based one like VXL will have excellent battery life.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

chiruscan said:


> A GB based one like VXL will have excellent battery life.


That's what's on the DX now. I think the (original) battery may be going bad. It makes large jumps when charging and discharging. Entire device shows it goes from a full discharge to full charge in about 30 minutes.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr_brady said:


> That's what's on the DX now. I think the (original) battery may be going bad. It makes large jumps when charging and discharging. Entire device shows it goes from a full discharge to full charge in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


 Check your battery for a bulge


----------



## Oggie7797 (Oct 28, 2013)

mr_brady said:


> That's what's on the DX now. I think the (original) battery may be going bad. It makes large jumps when charging and discharging. Entire device shows it goes from a full discharge to full charge in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


My battery used to have a 15-30minute battery life it was bulged and i got a new stock battery on amazon for only 8 bucks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

